# the mistakes ive made....



## Gilgamesh (Dec 15, 2010)

so now its come to a head....yesterday, my ex wife came to me and dropped my daughter off, we talked about what time to bring her home etc, everything was fine, she started to mention us which got me worked up a little bit...so i made her leave.

i rang her later and said is it fine to drop my duaghter off at 5:30pm and at her house, she agreed.....when i dropped my daughter off my ex was nothing but angry with me....i started to ask why shes done what she has done, asked her HOW she could do all this, the lying when it comes to my daughter, said ive kept my marriage vows, clearly you were lying.

i left and she rang me when i got home, because my daughter wanted to talk to me, talked to my daughter and then my ex got on the phone and for once didnt sound angry or anything, i asked if she was ok and apologized for getting stroppy with her (yea even tho i shouldnt have to)....all i really want is for us to be civil for my daughter and none of these arguments, i have no energy left to fight u....ive accepted its over between us now, im gonna move on and be my daughters father even tho i think your being stupid about everything.

Ok so i know what i said, i know it doesnt help to bring these things up, but im human, my ex has done nothing but confuse me and break me over and over again since this break up, and ive done nothing but try to make it work. try to understand. when she broke down to me and told me she still loved me twice i almost lost my new relationship, but i was still her friend and told her she needed time alone, she never once listened to me.

I got a call from her step dad in the night, he was instantly angry at me, said did u mention marriage vows? i said yes, he instantly yelled at me and said wtf are you harrasing her all the time? why are you not adhearing to what we talked about a week ago? (a week ago we had an informal discussion about my daughter, where to pick her up and drop her off and all that stuff, which was never fully agreed to or signed, it was still in discussion mode) he said you told ex wife that you would drop ur daughter off at 5 and in a public place.....

admist his yelling i butted in and said Hang on, i rang her and said 5:30 at her house and she was fine with it, i mentioned the marriage vows and other stuff because i am done with this and wanted to say my last words because she keeps playing me. He kept arguing and said right well we are no longer going to organize or discuss hayley, if you want her you need to seek legal action.......he started to yell and threaten again, i had enough and butted in and said "clearly shes misleading you guys more than i realized and hung up"

so....now i have to goto court to see my daughter....the more i look at it now, the more i see my ex wife has been winding me up from the start...goading me into these situations...ive fallen for them everytime....not only do i have to deal with this, but my new relationship is suffering from it, because of how confused i got over my ex wife....this is definately rock bottom now, how on earth could it get any worse?

i feel like giving up more and more, i am literally drained of all energy....i know i need to get custody of my daughter...its gonna be long and lengthy....i just cant see the light anymore...my ex wife knew how to play the game and i got sucked into it....why on earth did i....


----------

